# FL Good Friday



## Grz66023 (Apr 13, 2014)

Anything going on in the Central Florida area for Good Friday ? Me and a buddy have the day off so we're looking for somewhere to ride or ppl to ride with. Maybe even a Easter weekend deal if u don't have off Good Friday. We're planning on 5a Friday guess Mud Muckers trails Are closed. Anyways any ideas or rides goin on let's do it!


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll be at hog waller in palatka sat and sun.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grz66023 (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been there for a truck event never to ride my 4 wheeler. How's that place? A lot of trails? Mud? Anything like Mud Muckers or 5a? And do u know wut time gates open Friday or maybe Thursday ? Me an my buddy are def down to ride a new place if it's worth it.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Easter sunday going out to L-cross in okeechobee. its not a huge place, but its only an hour from me so its a good day trip. prolly pretty far south for you tho.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll _probably_ be at HogWaller on Saturday, I'm waiting on a fan for my Ranger.


----------



## Grz66023 (Apr 13, 2014)

Cool y'all. Looks like we will be at 5a Friday morning. Then Hog Waller Saturday. Anyone wants to say hey I drive a lifted matte black dodge dually an a lifted grizzly 660 on 29.5s. Or maybe ride together. I've never been there with a atv, hog Waller that is


----------

